# Pilot Killed By Plane Propellor At Beverly Airport



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

WBZ

A man died at Beverly Airport Friday afternoon after he was hit by an airplane propeller.

FAA spokesman Jim Peters told WBZ two planes were just off the runway preparing for takeoff when one of the pilots had a problem with his canopy, the cover over the front of the controls.

The pilot of the second plane came out to help. For some unknown reason, he was hit by the propeller of the first plane and was killed.

The victim's name has not been released.

No other information is available.

Pilot Killed By Plane Propellor At Beverly Airport - wbztv.com


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

> For some unknown reason, he was hit by the propeller of the first plane and was killed.


For some unknown reason??


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

We need pictures of this one.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Pilot Killed By Plane Propeller At Beverly Airport*



cc3915 said:


> For some unknown reason??


No shit, huh CC? Unless the prop broke free from the plane and hit the victim, it's pretty safe to say he likely walked into it.

For cripes sake.


> For some unknown reason, he was hit by the propeller


I think we know the reason. Carelessness. Or long, outside chance of suicide (but that would take some extreme balls).
I cant imagine there is a whole lot of gray area here.


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Pilot Killed By Plane Propeller At Beverly Airport*



KozmoKramer said:


> I think we know the reason. Carelessness. Or long, outside chance of suicide (but that would take some extreme balls).
> I cant imagine there is a whole lot of gray area here.


Gray area or gray matter??


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

If it's as one would suspect Boats, I would guess gray matter, and lots of it.
And I'd hate to be the guy who has to clean it up.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

DEI8 said:


> We need pictures of this one.


maybe a 'Caption this Photo' to go along with it? 
*L*ight *A*ircraft *M*aintenance *E*vent


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

guessin thats gonna be a closed casket :redcarded:


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I can sum up what happened in one word. COMPLACENCY


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

when propellers are outlawed, only outlaws will have propellers


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

LawMan3 said:


> It'd be easy...all you'd need is a hose and a sponge.


Sounds like a regular Friday night out for 7 !!!!!!!


----------

